# Paul Huffman Vise



## massman (Feb 15, 2008)

I need help in finding a way to get on the waiting list for a Huffman Vise. I have searched in the member directory with no luck and searched "Huffman Vise" with no direct link to ordering one. I have destroyed 3 of the Woodcraft "cheap in quality not price" vises in less than 2 years.  Thanks!!


----------



## spiritwoodturner (Feb 15, 2008)

I don't have Mr. Huffman's email handy, but I know it's on the Yahoo Penturner's site. I've had one of his vises for a year now and they're worth the wait! I can't speak for Paul, but last I read he was really backed up so be prepared for a waiting period. He makes them one at a time and refuses to cut corners. He's a throwback, in my opinion, to a time that is mostly past now.
Good Luck,
Dale


----------



## Monty (Feb 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by redbulldog_
> 
> Paul in OKC
> 
> http://www.phdesign.com


That takes you to Pacific Hospitality Design, Inc


----------



## fiferb (Feb 15, 2008)

www.phdesigned.com

Try this one.


----------



## DCBluesman (Feb 15, 2008)

Just email him through the forum email.  He's Paul in OKC.


----------



## Paul in OKC (Feb 15, 2008)

Had me worried there for a minute. I clicked the link without looking at the speeling.  Send me an email and I'll add you to the list. Yes, as usual I am behind, Working 60 hours a week for a couple fo weeks, probably on e more, then hopefully a little light at the end of the tunnel. I have made a big dent in the list of about 20 (big for me) in the last couple of weeks, with around 10 more going out next week. Slow, but progress. I build parts in batches as I have time, but do assemble one at a time for quality purposes. I even built a jig to do the final snugging on to keep everything square! Anyway, thanks for all the support, and patience. Those in line for next week have recieved emails, so check your in-boxes!


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Feb 15, 2008)

"speeling"


----------



## drayman (Feb 15, 2008)

paul, can you give me an idea of where i am on your list please. regards colin.


----------



## cowchaser (Feb 15, 2008)

Dang it, I missed the email list again.


----------

